# Anyone At Catalina Island, Dana Point?



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone docked at the above before mentioned? I am aware it's off season but just curious........, post your boats and state your business.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Fun place to sail to as there area few places to anchor or pick up moorings.

Who wants to live on a desert island where your mode of transportation is a golf cart. Nothing grows here. Big tourist trap.

Nice place to visit for a few days. Restaurants very average but they have a captured clientel so they dont have to be good. Only one I thought interesting was the wine shop with all the cheesecakes. Tons of T shirt places and estate jewlelry shops. Great Zip line. After a few days youll get bored or feel isolated. Everything comes by barge so choices are limited.

Everyone should visit Catalina once to say youve been there, but there are so many nicer places to live and stay in Southern California on the mainland


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

It all depends on the circumstances;









But all of your points are valid, I was merely looking for a quiet setting to do some writing. Then again it does beat living in a freezer. Speaking of deserts, desserts and the sea.., how is it then that they supply Las Vegas with so much "fresh" seafood?


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

If you're looking for quiet, try the Two Harbors area. Has only a tiney store, and one restaurant/bar. But it is a great place to get away for some peace and quiet. 

Dana Point is fun as well, and they have guest docks where you can reserve a spot. There is also a free anchorage, but they likit the number of days that you can stay there.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice sailor!










Are you a local? looked at a few rental town homes note to shabby and reasonably priced.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

LeMerovingian said:


> It all depends on the circumstances;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh seafood comes from the ocean....no matter where. Fish are migratory in all oceans. Lobsters from Maine, King Crab from Alaska, Dungenous form the Pacific, Blue Crab from here on the Chesapeake, Stone crab from Florida and the Gulf, Shrimp from the Gulf.

No one wants to live in a freezer either...who does?

Quiet place to write, anywhere on the PC HIways up thru Big Sur and the Redwoods. Beautiflu terrain and solitude. I like Big, Carmel, Mendicino/ Fort Bragg.


----------



## Enhydras (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm an islander. Have been for 11 years. It's not for everybody, the speed limit is 15 mph, but everyone under 60 walks. The shopping is limited-we only have a Vons-but the prices, except for gas-$6.85/gal-is about the same as the mainland and Amazon ships here just as fast as the mainland. The good points-Year around boating, we get storms but no hurricanes, three other islands with in 30 miles, three more within 50, mainland only 26 miles away. Year around diving, people come from all over the world to dive here. Year around fishing, bass in the winter, tuna in the spring and summer, marlin in the fall. Year around weather, we just had a cold snap it made it all the way down ton the 40's, right now it's sunny and in the 70's. Year around---well you get the idea. If you can get bored over here you should probably stay home with your Wii. 

If you have any specific question let me know


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

Been to Catalina once. It's a big rock in the pacific off the coast of California. It was full of rolly anchorages and moorings. The best place to go if you want a calm, relaxing vacation is Catalina harbor on the west side of the island. The boat will barely move and you're around the smal resort area of Catalina.

Right now it's pay for two days and stay for a week. Not a bad deal!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Enhydras said:


> I'm an islander. Have been for 11 years. It's not for everybody, the speed limit is 15 mph, but everyone under 60 walks. The shopping is limited-we only have a Vons-but the prices, except for gas-$6.85/gal-is about the same as the mainland and Amazon ships here just as fast as the mainland. The good points-Year around boating, we get storms but no hurricanes, three other islands with in 30 miles, three more within 50, mainland only 26 miles away. Year around diving, people come from all over the world to dive here. Year around fishing, bass in the winter, tuna in the spring and summer, marlin in the fall. Year around weather, we just had a cold snap it made it all the way down ton the 40's, right now it's sunny and in the 70's. Year around---well you get the idea. If you can get bored over here you should probably stay home with your Wii.
> 
> If you have any specific question let me know


No need for a wii, wouldnt know what to do with that. I just dont have the need to disconnect with the rest of the world. Ferry ride is $70. Most people I heard had special insurance in case they got sick as the medicial faciliities are not extensive. The insurance was for a helo lift to the mainland. Even pregnant woman have to go over to have their babies.

Well just pick one of the Smithsonians to go to instead. Or maybe well go to Chinatown or take in a movie. Find something cultural to enrich our minds or even take in a football/ basketball/ hockey game. Hang out a a concert or see the orchestra at the National Performance Ceneter for the Arts. In the spring visit one of the nice botanical gardens ( nothing grows on Catalina...its a desert environment). Sidewalks all roll up at 8 PM.

Big game fishing like marlin, tuna....only 60 miles away from us. Yes it is temperate here...we get to see the seasons change...see beautiful foliage in the fall. Spring flowers...we have Eagles ( I think Catalina has two in cages).

I loved my visit there. Dont get me wrong. We sailed over and stayed in Avalon and Two Harbors both. Was a nice place to visit. Id go back again to visit in a heartbeat. . It appeared to me that the only year residents were either the very wealthy- who visited but didnt live there year round , or those who worked serving the tourists in the hotels, restaurants and stores. Everyone lived on top of each other in ridiculously small apts and houses. It seemed that most of the island as I talked to the year round residnets was owned by a few wealthy landowners who locked everything up.

Everyone should visit Catalina in their lifetime, just like many other places.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Chef,

I was referring back to your video posting as the setting is in a cold environment and sarcastically questioning the origin or Las Vegas seafood. I do recall on one occasion a girl friend asked me about the seafood at the Bellagio and I managed to convince her that the establishment had there very own underground man made ocean and that they grew tuna in droves! How else would it be possible to offer unlimited crab cakes in the buffet for such a premium rate?

*Even pregnant woman have to go over to have their babies.*

Could you specify how these women you speak go about getting impregnated? and when breeding season begins?

Enhydras,

I actually have a live app of all my favorite sailing destination and did note Catalina in the 40's, I thought it was a error as the mountains and other out of season harbors were 10 degrees above.

Do you have a permanent residence there/boat? I read some time ago that the next motor vehicle allowed on the island was on hold for ten years.

I really appreciate the substance you sailors have added to the thread, anyone know if buffalo burgers are still offered on the island?

I'll post images when I make the trip for you guys with a few surprises.......,


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Chef,

I was referring back to your video posting as the setting is in a cold environment and sarcastically questioning the origin or Las Vegas seafood. I do recall on one occasion a girl friend asked me about the seafood at the Bellagio and I managed to convince her that the establishment had there very own underground man made ocean and that they grew tuna in droves! How else would it be possible to offer unlimited crab cakes in the buffet for such a premium rate?

*Even pregnant woman have to go over to have their babies.*

Could you specify how these women you speak go about getting impregnated? and when breeding season begins?

Enhydras,

I actually have a live app of all my favorite sailing destinations and did note Catalina in the 40's, I thought it was a error as the mountains and other out of season harbors were 10 degrees above.

Do you have a permanent residence there/boat? I read some time ago that the next motor vehicle allowed on the island was on hold for ten years.

I really appreciate the substance you sailors have added to the thread, anyone know if buffalo burgers are still offered on the island?

I'll post images when I make the trip for you boys with a few surprises.......,


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

LeMerovingian said:


> Chef,
> 
> I was referring back to your video posting as the setting is in a cold environment and sarcastically questioning the origin or Las Vegas seafood. I do recall on one occasion a girl friend asked me about the seafood at the Bellagio and I managed to convince her that the establishment had there very own underground man made ocean and that they grew tuna in droves! How else would it be possible to offer unlimited crab cakes in the buffet for such a premium rate?
> 
> ...





> I was referring back to your video posting as the setting is in a cold environment and sarcastically questioning the origin or Las Vegas seafood. I do recall on one occasion a girl friend asked me about the seafood at the Bellagio and I managed to convince her that the establishment had there very own underground man made ocean and that they grew tuna in droves! How else would it be possible to offer unlimited crab cakes in the buffet for such a premium rate?


You must have been referring to Mustangchefs video

The Bellagio deals with large purveyors in Venezuala and Southeast Asia as many of the large commercial casinos do world wide and get a set price on tractor trailor loads of flash frozen crabmeat..thats how they can offer unlimited on buffets.



> *Even pregnant woman have to go over to have their babies.*
> 
> Could you specify how these women you speak go about getting impregnated? and when breeding season begins?


What do you mean *Could you specify how these women you speak go about getting impregnated? and when breeding season begins? *

My statement about pregnant women going to the mainland was in reference to pointing out that the medical facilities on catalina Island are very limited to where pregnant women must go to the mainland to give birth in a hospital. One of the full time residents explained to us that most people there have expensive health care insurance to get the helicopter rides over in cases of medical emergency. NOt realy sure about your breeding comment


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Chef, 

All in good humor, I suppose sarcasm is difficult to convey over text. Although the insurance note is useful advice, as I hold first hand experience on how much those helicopter rides can cost via a Utah hiking mishap. 



Mary Anne and Ginger never managed to give birth and they were on that dreadful island for a full ten seasons =)


----------

